# Он тренируется [в] концентрации.



## Kolridg

Тренируется *в* стрельбе из лука.
Тренируется *в* этом искусстве.

Но если таким же образом сказать "Тренируется *в* концентрации", можно легко подумать, что человек тренируется чему-то находясь в концентрации, а не этой самой концентрации. В связи с чем, так и хочется сказать "тренируется концентрации". Будет ли это правильным вариантом с точки зрения правил?


----------



## Maroseika

Что касается конструкции "тренироваться чему-либо", то, насколько мне известно, так не говорят. Лучше сказать так, чтобы было понятно, например: тренирует концентрацию.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Что касается конструкции "тренироваться чему-либо", то, насколько мне известно, так не говорят.


Можно тренироваться футболу, борьбе, например. Тренироваться концентрации тоже можно, как показано ниже.

https://www.ritorika-msk.ru › articles
Снижение излишнего волнения (страха) 2.0. | Курсы ораторского искусства и ...
Нужно тренироваться концентрации, надо быть — здесь и сейчас. Внимание и лишнюю энергию (образующуюся от излишнего адреналина и других…

https://books.google.ca › books
Учебник по практической магии. Часть 2
Элина Болтенко — 2015 · Body, Mind & Spirit
Начинать тренироваться концентрации можно с элементарных упражнений. Я приведу их несколько для примера, а потом вы уже по аналогии сможете…


----------



## Maroseika

Я бы переформулировал: закон не запрещает так говорить и писать, и за это не посадят. Но звучать неестественно это не перестает.
К сожалению, как это нередко случается, ваши примеры доказывают лишь, что в Интернете можно найти даже самые немыслимые языковые ошибки.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Я бы переформулировал: закон не запрещает так говорить и писать, и за это не посадят. Но звучать неестественно это не перестает.


Но есть ли объективный критерий естественности/неестественности словоупотребления? 

В области физического воспитания (и обучения вообще) дательный падеж употребляется постоянно и повсеместно. Например: учиться математике, тренироваться боксу. С каких пор это вдруг стало неестественным?


----------



## Kolridg

"Тренируется в боксе" точно не сказать, поэтому "тренироваться боксу" автоматически, если так можно выразиться, становится правильным, иначе как вообще связать "бокс" и "тренироваться". При этом, "тренируется в стрельбе", и получается, "тренируется стрельбе из лука" тоже правильный вариант, исходя из соображений с боксом, хотя и с предлогом "в" данное словосочетание звучит лучше. Зависит по-видимому от предмета и от того как звучит словосочетание.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Но есть ли объективный критерий естественности/неестественности словоупотребления?
> 
> В области физического воспитания (и обучения вообще) дательный падеж употребляется постоянно и повсеместно. Например: учиться математике, тренироваться боксу. С каких пор это вдруг стало неестественным?


Такой формальный подход (связь рода деятельности с падежом) может далеко завести. Если действительно хочется проверить, как такое управление смотрится с близкими глаголами, то нужно проверять синонимы: практиковаться, упражняться. И, если вместо того, чтобы бросаться искать на просторах Интернета контрпримеры (уверен, найдете), вы попробуете примерить их к дательному падежу, они покажутся вам так же "странно звучащими", как и любому носителю русского языка.
Ну и словари, конечно, такого управления не фиксируют, предлагая для этих глаголов только "в чем" и "на чем" (в разных сочетаниях).


Kolridg said:


> "Тренируется в боксе" точно не сказать, поэтому "тренироваться боксу" автоматически, если так можно выразиться, становится правильным, иначе как вообще связать "бокс" и "тренироваться". При этом, "тренируется в стрельбе", и получается, "тренируется стрельбе из лука" тоже правильный вариант, исходя из соображений с боксом, хотя и с предлогом "в" данное словосочетание звучит лучше.



Если одна конструкция не годится, это не значит, что годится другая, может статься, что никакая не годится, так что метод исключения тут не подходит. Но, во всяком случае, словарь Кузнецова указывает "тренироваться в чем-либо", в том числе, значит, и в боксе. Да и в концентрации вполне можно тренироваться, вас же изначально беспокоила только двусмысленность выражения. Кстати, ее можно в некоторой степени избежать заменой "концентрации" на "концентрирование".


----------



## Vovan

Можно _учить/обучать кого-то чему-то _(в т.ч. себя, -ся), но иные исконно русские глаголы, с помощью которых мы синонимизируем иноязычное "тренировать" с гораздо большей точностью, подобной дитранзитивности не обнаруживают:
(устар.)_ упражнять кого-то в чем-то_​_развивать что-то в ком-то, у кого-то_​
Отсюда соответствующее ограничение и на "тренировать(ся)":
_ тренировать кого-то боксу/вниманию..._​_ тренироваться боксу/вниманию..._​


----------



## Vovan

Maroseika said:


> Кстати, ее [двусмысленность] можно в некоторой степени избежать заменой "концентрации" на "концентрирование".


Или просто отказаться от возвратной формы глагола:
_Он тренирует концентрацию (внимания)._​​Если очень нужно, можно добавить "у себя".


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> иные исконно русские глаголы, с помощью которых мы синонимизируем иноязычное "тренировать" с гораздо большей точностью,


Исконность глагола - это уже объективный критерий, который можно оценить по времени появления данного глагола в языке. Но всё же хотелось бы понять, как степень исконности глагола может влиять на грамматику (помимо устойчивых словосочетаний)?


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Всё же хотелось бы понять, как степень исконности глагола может влиять на грамматику (помимо устойчивых словосочетаний)?


Управление иноязычных слов всегда оформляется по аналогии с уже имеющимися в языке словами со сходными значениями: это наиболее естественно.

Возьмите, например, иноязычное слово "контроль", интересное с этой точки зрения. В русском языке у него оформилось троякое управление: беспредложное ("контроль качества"), с предлогом "за" ("контроль за выполнением работы"), с предлогом "над" ("контроль над отделом"). Русскоязычные соответствия: проверка (чего-то); слежение, наблюдение (за чем-то); власть (над кем-то, чем-то).


----------



## pimlicodude

а что насчёт творительного п.? _тренироваться концентрацией?_


----------



## Vovan

pimlicodude said:


> тренироваться концентрацией?


Маловероятное словосочетание. Концентрацией внимания можно тренировать психические способности, а значит, они тренируются концентрацией внимания:
_Эта способность тренируется концентрацией внимания на кончике носа._​__


----------



## Maroseika

Vovan said:


> Или просто отказаться от возвратной формы глагола:
> _Он тренирует концентрацию (внимания)._​


С этого и началось обсуждение (см. пост # 2).


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Управление иноязычных слов всегда оформляется по аналогии с уже имеющимися в языке словами со сходными значениями: это наиболее естественно.


Хорошо, но требуется рассмотреть глагол «
“тренироваться” (возвратный). Страдательная форма имеет стандартное для неё управление в творительном падеже и употребляется нечасто.
В русском языке уже был исконный глагол «обучаться», который употребляется с дательным падежом, как показано выше («обучаться математике»)


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> В русском языке уже был исконный глагол «обучаться», который употребляется с дательным падежом, как показано выше («обучаться математике»)


Закавыка в том, что вы обучаетесь тому, чего у вас нет, а тренируете - то, что у вас есть.

Обучать Васю (вин.) математике (дат.) надо долго...
Обучаться Васе (дат.) математике (дат.) придётся долго...

Но:

Тренировать (Васе (дат.)) мышцы/концентрацию (вин.) следует/придётся долго
(Если "тренировать Васю (вин.)" - тогда нельзя сказать "мыщцам"(дат.); и тут возникает вопрос: а концентрация - это то же, что и мышцы, или то же, что и математика? Я думаю - мышцы.)

Тренироваться Васе/Васиным мышцам/Васиной концентрации (дат.) придётся долго...
(т.е. либо Васе тренироваться, либо его концентрации тренироваться Васей (тв.))


----------



## Vovan

nizzebro said:


> Закавыка в том, что вы обучаетесь тому, чего у вас нет, а тренируете - то, что у вас есть.


Именно! Базовых семантических групп дитранзитивных глаголов (на основе самых высокочастотных слов) всего три (если мне память не изменяет): 1. говорить (кому-то что-то), 2. показывать (кому-то что-то), 3. давать (кому-то что-то). Здесь предполагается передача чего-то ("темы") от одного субъекта ("агенса") к другому ("реципиенту").

И если универсальное "обучать" имеет самое близкое отношение к этим группам (причем сразу к трем!) и, соответственно, идее передачи, то "тренировать" - едва ли: тренировка - это очень частный случай обучения, узкий его аспект (а именно: автоматизация умений, т.е. превращение их в навыки).


----------



## Kolridg

Maroseika said:


> Но, во всяком случае, словарь Кузнецова указывает "тренироваться в чем-либо", в том числе, значит, и в боксе.


Интересные объяснения, как и другие ответы выше. Но вот, "он в это время тренировался в боксе, тренировался в карате". Или "тренировался в шахматах". Все это звучит немного забавно. При этом "тренировался шахматной игре" или "тренировался игре в шахматы" звучит нормально, во всяком случае лучше.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolridg said:


> Интересные объяснения, как и другие ответы выше. Но вот, "он в это время тренировался в боксе, тренировался в карате". Или "тренировался в шахматах". Все это звучит немного забавно. При этом "тренировался шахматной игре" или "тренировался игре в шахматы" звучит нормально, во всяком случае лучше.


А упражнялся/практиковался/совершенствовался в боксе, каратэ? Не все допустимые конструкции задействованы в языке, отчего и могут звучать непривычно  и забавно. Но как бы "нормально" ни звучали недопустимые, таковыми они быть не перестают.
Чтобы не идти на поводу субъективного восприятия, в подобных случаях надежнее исходить из рекомендаций словарей. Управление, которое кажется вам нормальным, в словарях не отмечено.


----------



## nizzebro

Kolridg said:


> Интересные объяснения, как и другие ответы выше. Но вот, "он в это время тренировался в боксе, тренировался в карате". Или "тренировался в шахматах". Все это звучит немного забавно.


Потому что фактически "тренировал свои навыки в боксе" - просто нет общего простого понятия, которое бы наш ум подставлял вместо довольно формального "навыки", потому эта семантика как бы "подвисает": "в боксе" навыки ещё как то понятны, а в шахматах вы что "тренируете"?

Кстати, вдогонку: "тренировка _по _каратэ" - потому что это система, но "тренировка внимания" - потому что навык. При этом, "обучение математике" - а не "математики".



Kolridg said:


> При этом "тренировался шахматной игре" или "тренировался игре в шахматы" звучит нормально, во всяком случае лучше.


Да прямо уж нормально.


----------



## Kolridg

nizzebro said:


> "в боксе" навыки понятны, а в шахматах вы что "тренируете"?


Навыков игры в шахматы быть не может? Навыки вроде применимы ко всему, навыки вождения автомобиля, например.


----------



## nizzebro

Kolridg said:


> Навыков игры в шахматы быть не может? Навыки вроде применимы ко всему, навыки вождения автомобиля, например.


Отчасти, как составляющая. "Тренироваться в вычислениях" вы, к примеру, можете; но "тренироваться в математике" уже не так естественно. Если бы шахматы сводились к набору навыков (которые по сути - механически заученные шаблоны), этого было бы достаточно, чтобы быть гроссмейстером. Я же говорю - проблема в том, что "навыки" - не вполне адекватное понятие в многих случаях. Как и само понятие тренировки, в случае шахмат, не совсем подходящий смысл: шахматы - даже не творческое занятие, а вообще нечто большее. Да и в боксе - отрабатывать удары это одно, а "тренироваться побеждать" - нет такого: или побеждаете, или нет. 

Как-то спросил учитель (скажем так, гуру) своего ученика: "Что делаешь?" "Тренируюсь." "Ну, тренируйся, тренируйся, если делать не(чего)"


----------



## Vovan

nizzebro said:


> "тренировка _по _каратэ" - потому что это система


Скорее потому, что в данном случае _тренировка _- это синоним_ занятия/урока_... 

См., например, сочетаемость: _тренировка затянулась, была проведена/перенесена/отменена_...
В данном случае это исчисляемое значение слова ( _"Тебе не помешала бы тренировка по карате, чтобы научиться навыкам самозащиты"._).


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> Скорее потому, что в данном случае _тренировка _- это синоним_ занятия/урока_...


Тренировка - да, но само каратэ - система. Тренировка мышц/внимания - тоже может быть отдельным занятием, или отдельным подходом, скажем так.


----------



## Vovan

nizzebro said:


> Тренировка мышц/внимания - тоже может быть отдельным занятием


До некоторой степени да. Хотя, на мой взгляд, это требует выделения отдельного подзначения слова _тренировка _в значении _процесс тренирования_, ибо _урок_/_занятие_... входят в весьма специфические фразы, не всегда возможные для любой произвольно взятой _тренировки _в значении "единичный акт тренирования".

Но я понял ход ваших мыслей: говоря о системе, вы имеете в виду что-то типа "тренировка (чего-то) по (системе) фэн-шуй".


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> Но я понял ход ваших мыслей: говоря о системе, вы имеете в виду что-то типа "тренировка (чего-то) по (системе) фэн-шуй".


Да нет - только то, что это комплекс, который нельзя тренировать как отдельно взятое свойство - да и при том внешний комплекс по отношению к человеку.
Вообще интересно, как те или иные предлоги выбираются для использования во фразах - тут , по-видимому, не то что бы попадание в точную "обойму", а просто зацепка за подходящее поле из тех, что есть в наличии.


----------



## Vovan

nizzebro said:


> Вообще интересно, как те или иные предлоги выбираются для использования во фразах - тут , по-видимому, не то что бы попадание в точную "обойму", а просто зацепка за подходящее поле из тех, что есть в наличии.


Бесспорно!  Это всегда логически/семантически неидеально, а в итоге живо и интересно. Причем, заметим, так обстоит дело далеко не только в русском языке.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Чтобы не идти на поводу субъективного восприятия, в подобных случаях надежнее исходить из рекомендаций словарей. Управление, которое кажется вам нормальным, в словарях не отмечено.


В словарях отмечают оттеночные значения, и, если таковых нет, то сказать ничего нельзя. В таких случаях следуют узусу, который сам себе ничего не запрещает.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Закавыка в том, что вы обучаетесь тому, чего у вас нет, а тренируете - то, что у вас есть.


Теория физического воспитания определяет тренировку как процесс обучения путём регулярного и систематического выполнения упражнений. При этом было ли тренируемое умение у субъекта до начала обучения не учитывается.


----------

